# Super Red Arowana and Stingray poison!!!



## Boydo (Jan 24, 2010)

*Hi everyone!

Here are a couple pictures of my display tank.

13 inch Super Red and BDL stingrays.

Enjoy!

*


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow awesome fish and Great pics!.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

HOLY SMOKES those are sickkkkk shots.
I love them


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

omg... *Jealous*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice, the rays look amazing


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome arowana!

What do you feed the rays?


----------



## Boydo (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks guys!

The rays are fed moslty NLS waffers then I top them off with chopped prawns and fish fillets.


----------

